# Scores from 2016 GBAA 3D State Championship hosted by Buckeyes Plantation



## BeauWitherspoon (Aug 21, 2016)

On behalf of the GBAA and Buckeyes Plantation thank you to everyone that shot with us today. Congratulations to all the 2016 GBAA 3D State Champions!

Male Adult Freestyle
1. Ryan Lockhart 164/8 + 148/6 = 312/14
2. Keith Dixon 148/2 + 159/8 = 307/10
3. Brian Martin 146/1 + 158/6 = 304/7
4. Scotty Rhodes 142/5 + 158/7 = 300/12
5. Butch Parkman 149/5 + 151/6 = 300/11
6. Darren Meadows 144/4 + 142/4 = 286/8
7. Chuck Cumber 144/3 + 141/4 = 285/7
8. Lee Hulsey 144/2 + 141/1 = 285/3
9. John Chandler 130/1 + 153/5 = 283/6
10. Kelly Hopkins 141/3 + 142/1 = 283/4
11. Joshua Graham 147/5 + 132/2 = 279/7
12. Jason Powell 135/1 + 120/1 = 255/2
13. Stephen Sapp 123/1 + 131/2 = 254/3

Female Adult Freestyle
1. Gretchen Pruett 150/3 + 152/2 = 302/5

Male Bowhunter Freestyle
1. Todd Jones 142/2 + 144/3 = 286/5
2. Buster Marrall 134/2 + 151/5 = 285/7
3. Ricky Diederich 134/1 + 143/2 = 277/3
4. George Bales 141/1 + 135/2 = 276/3
5. Larry Painter 137/1 + 136/1 = 273/2
6. James Godlewski 137/2 + 132/0 = 269/2
7. James Padgett 129/0 + 137/5 = 266/5

Female Bowhunter Freestyle
1. Krissy Marrall 113/2 + 127/1 = 240/3

Male Barebow
1. Chris Willard 116/0 + 112/0 = 228/0

Traditional Wood/Wood
1. Danny Sharpe 113/2 + 145/2 = 258/4

Male Senior
1. Tim Meyer 158/7 + 157/7 = 315/14
2. Fran Kephart 152/2 + 148/2 = 300/4
3. Mike Crowe 149/3 + 148/7 = 297/10
4. Ralph Moore 150/2 + 144/3 = 294/5
5. David Alligood 122/2 + 148/4 = 270/6
6. James Strickland 132/2 + 136/2 = 268/4

Male Senior Bowhunter Limited
1. William Randolph 112/0 + 127/1 = 239/1

Male Silver Senior
1. Johnny Lennox 127/0 + 134/3 = 261/3
2. Carl Martin 106/0 + 134/3 = 240/3

Female Silver Senior
1. Susan Martin 135/1 + 135/1 = 270/2

Male Young Adult Freestyle
1. Dalton Richardson 156/5 + 170/10 = 326/15
2. Cody Lucas 152/2 + 152/5 = 304/7

Male Young Adult Freestyle Recurve
1. Jonathan Garner 112/2 + 122/1 = 234/3

Female Young Adult Freestyle
1. Lexie Martin 125/0 + 120/1 = 245/1

Male Youth Freestyle
1. Austin Allen 140/2 + 160/5 = 300/7
2. Austin Chamberlain 143/4 + 154/4 = 297/8

Female Youth Freestyle
1. Ansley Sapp 142/1 + 146/2 = 288/3
2. Kaci Therrien 134/0 + 133/3 = 267/3
3. Gracie Clandenin 94/2 + 131/0 = 225/2

Female Youth Freestyle Limited
1. Carolyn Willard 66/0 + 38/0 = 104/0

Male Cub Freestyle
1. Weston Skipper 146/1 + 146/1 = 292/2
2. Bryson Croft 142/1 + 148/5 = 290/6

Female Cub Freestyle
1. Destrie Vescuso 152/4 + 158/6 = 310/10
2. Jaime Therrien 123/1 + 110/1 = 233/2

Female Cub Bowhunter
1. Jordan Chamberlain 120/1 + 138/2 = 258/3

Guest
1. Kabri Hart 137/1 + 140/3 = 277/4
2. Chris Richardson 141/1 + 135/0 = 276/1

Thanks again!


----------



## gretchp (Aug 21, 2016)

Keith and Beau , ya'll set a great course!! i enjoyed the longer shots! Thanks for the time you two put and all the GBAA officers.


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you for the kind words Gretchen. Thank you again for loaning us 12 of your targets to complete the 30-target course, we could not have done it without your generosity.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 25, 2016)

A very good range! I am confident I've left Buckeyes in competent hands. Great job Keith and Beau!!!


----------



## smartin102 (Aug 26, 2016)

You guys had a great course. How can I arrange to get my buckle?


----------



## BeauWitherspoon (Aug 28, 2016)

PM me your address here or on Facebook and I will mail your buckle.

I will try to email you this week. It's been a hectic week following the shoot and I've still got three buckles to give out.


----------

